

Kindle screensaver: potential for community-driven custom book covers - Painbird
http://blog.rainbird.me/post/5152963084/kindle-screensaver-potential-for-community-driven

======
icco
I haven't followed this, but changing the screensaver is easy apparently:
[http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-
kindle-f...](http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-
dead-simple-screensaver-customization/)

~~~
rodh257
Still more of a pain than it should be - and also voids warranty. I wonder if
they'll lock it down so you can't turn off the advertising on the cheaper
model (the screen savers are advertising aren't they?)

~~~
tta
I don't think it does [void the warranty]. I remember reading an forum post by
an Amazon employee (at amazon.com) that said it was allowed.

------
ljf
Sounds like this would need pre-moderation unless you want to risk serious
upset at some point. And pre-moderation is slow, plus requires knowledge of
the subject (each book) not a task I'd want to take on! Without knowledge of
the book how would you know if the image was subtly offensive or a spoiler?

------
nickythegreek
i have my kindle 'jailbroken' (which literally takes minutes from going to get
the hacks, 1 to jailbreak and 1 for custom screensavers and implementing it)
solely because I was really irk'ed by the standard screensaver images. I then
used <http://kindlewallpapers.tumblr.com> to grab a bunch that fit my needs
and loaded em up. Creating custom ones is simple as well.

My next step is to modify all of the .png screensaver images to also include
my email address in case I forget my kindle somewhere.

